# Cat5e/cat6 ethernet cable as headphone cable?



## DaBomb77766

So I've been meaning to do a recable on a pair of headphones for awhile now (broken/crappy cable, not for "upgrade", just to fix it), and I'm just wondering if anyone here has ever used an ethernet cable to recable headphones before?  I know that they are rather stiff and not so great for moving around, but seeing as how I have a few unused ethernet cables laying around, it seems like it'd be more convenient to use this rather than ordering in new cables specifically for this.
   
  Also, what would be the best way to do a Y-split and the best way to sheathe the cable?  I'd like this to last at least longer than the stock cables lasted (this is for a pair of bose triports, btw, which has an awful stock cable).


----------



## Lurkumaural

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/537117/the-y-split-thread
   
  Some reading in there, pertinent to what you're looking for.  There are other threads about this stuff too, but here is a start.


----------



## kwkarth

Wow, this old wive's tale hasn't died yet?  (cat5/cat6) If you want inflexible, break prone, and microphonic, go for it!!


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Wow, this old wive's tale hasn't died yet?  (cat5/cat6) If you want inflexible, break prone, and microphonic, go for it!!


 
   
  I guess I don't get what makes this an "old wives' tale."  It can be done, and people do it.  If you want to share that the end result is inflexible, break prone, and microphonic, then by all means, hopefully you're only trying to be constructive, though frankly I doubt it.
   
  It's a DIY idea that uses existing materials for the sake of convenience.  The OP is clearly not trying to best a Mogami DIY or a pure silver cable or something.  There's a post in the thread I suggested in which a user addresses the shortcomings of Ethernet recabling, but is using his Cat6-cabled Fostex anyway.  I hope the OP gets a chance to do so too.  There's certainly a feeling of accomplishment in solving one's problems with some ingenuity.
   
  As for you, how accomplished do you feel after posting in this thread?  Do you want to come back and tell OP to just chuck the Triports in the trash?  Go for it!!


----------



## .Sup

I don't see why not although the plastic sleeve is a bit stiff. Of course you can always ditch it completely and use some Nylon sleeving.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> I guess I don't get what makes this an "old wives' tale."  It can be done, and people do it.  If you want to share that the end result is inflexible, break prone, and microphonic, then by all means, hopefully you're only trying to be constructive, though frankly I doubt it.
> 
> It's a DIY idea that uses existing materials for the sake of convenience.  The OP is clearly not trying to best a Mogami DIY or a pure silver cable or something.  There's a post in the thread I suggested in which a user addresses the shortcomings of Ethernet recabling, but is using his Cat6-cabled Fostex anyway.  I hope the OP gets a chance to do so too.  There's certainly a feeling of accomplishment in solving one's problems with some ingenuity.
> 
> As for you, how accomplished do you feel after posting in this thread?  Do you want to come back and tell OP to just chuck the Triports in the trash?  Go for it!!


 
  Sure it can be done, but there are lots of other more optimal solutions for the DIY'er.  
   
  Dabomb77766,
  What aesthetic character are you looking for in a headphone cable?  In other words, what would be ideal to you?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> I guess I don't get what makes this an "old wives' tale."  It can be done, and people do it.  If you want to share that the end result is inflexible, break prone, and microphonic, then by all means, hopefully you're only trying to be constructive, though frankly I doubt it.
> 
> It's a DIY idea that uses existing materials for the sake of convenience.  The OP is clearly not trying to best a Mogami DIY or a pure silver cable or something.  There's a post in the thread I suggested in which a user addresses the shortcomings of Ethernet recabling, but is using his Cat6-cabled Fostex anyway.  I hope the OP gets a chance to do so too.  There's certainly a feeling of accomplishment in solving one's problems with some ingenuity.
> 
> As for you, how accomplished do you feel after posting in this thread?  Do you want to come back and tell OP to just chuck the Triports in the trash?  Go for it!!


 
  Stop being so antagonistic.


----------



## .Sup

About the y-split- I have only done it once for a 1/8>RCA cable and I used shell of a cheap RCA connector.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Thanks for all the replies, although it is debatable whether or not all of them were constructive. 
   
  I don't really care about flexibility, and I am aware that ethernet cables are rather inflexible...although, would using, say, stranded wire be better?

 As far as aesthetics go, I am not planning on taking these outside of the house, so pretty much anything would do.  I mostly just want to do this for fun...I don't particularly care about the triports, but it sucks having a pair of headphones that simply don't work half of the time.  Anything from heatshrink to shoelaces would be fine with me.  I really don't want to spend more than a few dollars on this...it's mostly just a fun little project than a true "upgrade" or anything.  Just wanted to see if I could do it.
   
  At any rate, I did check out that thread linked by Lurkumaural, and it looks like it could be useful.  Y-splits have always puzzled me.  Thanks!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, although it is debatable whether or not all of them were constructive.
> 
> I don't really care about flexibility, and I am aware that ethernet cables are rather inflexible...although, would using, say, stranded wire be better?
> 
> ...


 
  Do you have any electronics stores nearby where you could go and look at various kinds of wire/cable?  It might give you some ideas about what you would really like.  Y splits are pretty easily accomplished with three pieces of heat shrink.  Two small diameter pieces to go around each branch heading toward each ear, and a larger diameter piece to go around 1/2 overlap the branch heat shrink and the other half over the main run to the TRS plug.  Each piece only needs to be about 1.25 inches long and you should use glue type heat shrink.


----------

